# Questions about Form 80 (partner visa 820)



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I have a few questions concerning this 'great' Form 80. I would appreciate it if someone could help me out. : 
12) Have you ever had any previous passport or travel documents ? 
- Would my national identity card count for this one ? 
I am allowed to travel with just this card within the EU. 

15) Do you currently have or have you ever had any national identity documents or numbers ? 
- Do i have to mention my Australian proof of age card here ? 

18) Your address history for the last 10 years.
Include: .... any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation.
- Do I have to mention my holidays as well ? During my holidays i usually stayed in hotels, hostels or with friends. Is that what they call a temporary accommodation ? 
- What about time I spent travelling ? While travelling I stayed in caravan parks, hostels, rest areas off the road etc. It would be hard to get those addresses together. especially for the rest areas.
- I also spend time on farms as part of the WWOOFing program. Will i have to mention those ? 

18) & 19) 
Give details in chronological order.
- This one might be a bit obvious, but i am wondering if i have to start with the current things or if i have to start with the things furthest in the past ? 

20) Part F Employment 
Type of business: 
What type of business would a pub be that also offers meals (like a restaurant) and accommodation (Motel function) ? 
Do i just write down something like this Pub/Motel/Restaurant 

Full address of business/company: 
I spent some of my work experience on farms as part of the WWOOFing program. Some of them were in the middle of nowhere and they didn’t provide me with an address. When they had to sign in order for me to apply for my second working holiday visa all they wrote was like: Lyndon Station, Carnarvon, WA, 6701. No street address or suburb, because they are living about 30kms away from the next neighbours. Another farm was on an island and obviously they couldn’t give me any street address either. Would the immigration accept addresses like this ? 

21) Part G- Education 
Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details.

What name of course can i put down for my primary school and my orientation stage ?
What exactly is a supervisor ? Would that be someone like my teacher or more like the head of the school ? If it is like a teacher, do i have to put down all my teacher’s details (i had a lot of teachers) ? 

26) What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
i would put down: To stay together with my partner. Would that be okay ? 

29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ? 

I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ? 

36) Have you been to Australia before? Reason for journey ? 
- Would it be okay to write down : To work and travel in Australia as a reason for my working holiday visa ? or is that too simple ? 
Also i used to have a bridging visa when I applied for a new visa before my second working holiday visa expired. what can i put down for the departure date for my second working holiday visa ? I didn't leave when it expired, i stayed a bit longer (because I had the bridging visa) and then left before this one expired. Do I just write down the date I left before the bridging visa expired?

48) Do you have any personal contacts in Australia ? 
Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family members and acquaintances in Australia.
Is this to say i have to write down all my friends in Australia ? there are a lot so it seems a bit weird to me. or is it more like only friends that i would for example put down as an emergency number or something similar ?


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, I can't answer all of your question but will try to answer a few. 


sina1308 said:


> 18) Your address history for the last 10 years.
> Include: .... any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation.
> - Do I have to mention my holidays as well ? During my holidays i usually stayed in hotels, hostels or with friends. Is that what they call a temporary accommodation ?
> - What about time I spent travelling ? While travelling I stayed in caravan parks, hostels, rest areas off the road etc. It would be hard to get those addresses together. especially for the rest areas.
> - I also spend time on farms as part of the WWOOFing program. Will i have to mention those ?


I didn't include the times I was travelling because this really seemed impossible. I've never travelled for longer than 6 weeks though so I don't know how it works with working holidays and stuff like that.



> 21) Part G- Education
> Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details.
> 
> What name of course can i put down for my primary school and my orientation stage ?
> What exactly is a supervisor ? Would that be someone like my teacher or more like the head of the school ? If it is like a teacher, do i have to put down all my teacher's details (i had a lot of teachers) ?


I didn't specifiy that stuff with supervisor. I only wrote "Primary school xy + address, that's it. The thing with the supervisor is probably someone from Uni if you're doing a PhD, thesis and these things.


> 26) What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> i would put down: To stay together with my partner. Would that be okay ?


Yeah I wrote "to live with my partner". Hope that's ok.


> 29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ?
> 
> I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ?


 NO, you are applying for a permanent visa, because the 801 is permanent.



> 36) Have you been to Australia before? Reason for journey ?
> - Would it be okay to write down : To work and travel in Australia as a reason for my working holiday visa ? or is that too simple ?


Seems ok to me.



> 48) Do you have any personal contacts in Australia ?
> Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family members and acquaintances in Australia.
> Is this to say i have to write down all my friends in Australia ? there are a lot so it seems a bit weird to me. or is it more like only friends that i would for example put down as an emergency number or something similar ?


I have so many friends here too and found it weird to mention all of them, so I only put 2 down...one was actually my partner and one a close friend. Pretty sure that's ok, it would be extreme to list every single person.

Hope this helps


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

sina1308 said:


> 12) Have you ever had any previous passport or travel documents ?
> - Would my national identity card count for this one ?
> I am allowed to travel with just this card within the EU.


I included my expired national ID card numbers. If the ID number doesn't change from card to card OR if you no longer have them, then don't worry about it.



sina1308 said:


> 15) Do you currently have or have you ever had any national identity documents or numbers ?
> - Do i have to mention my Australian proof of age card here ?


Yes, that would make sense.



sina1308 said:


> 18) & 19)
> Give details in chronological order.
> - This one might be a bit obvious, but i am wondering if i have to start with the current things or if i have to start with the things furthest in the past ?


I went back to look. For some reason when I submitted the Form 80 a few years back, I did it in reverse chronological order, starting from present going back to the specific limit. I can't find it saying specifically to do so on the current form 80, but I did it this way again since it was easier to carry information over from the old form than start from scratch.



sina1308 said:


> 20) Part F Employment
> Type of business:
> What type of business would a pub be that also offers meals (like a restaurant) and accommodation (Motel function) ?
> Do i just write down something like this Pub/Motel/Restaurant


Since the entry field to answer this question is small, I wrote the function(s) that pertained to my position. If you just worked in the restaurant, then just mention the restaurant, for example.



sina1308 said:


> Full address of business/company:
> I spent some of my work experience on farms as part of the WWOOFing program. Some of them were in the middle of nowhere and they didn't provide me with an address. When they had to sign in order for me to apply for my second working holiday visa all they wrote was like: Lyndon Station, Carnarvon, WA, 6701. No street address or suburb, because they are living about 30kms away from the next neighbours. Another farm was on an island and obviously they couldn't give me any street address either. Would the immigration accept addresses like this ?


Yes, especially since they're Oz locations. Include the name of the employer or business along with the bare bones address. There are many places all over the world that have simple addresses like this, so no worries.



sina1308 said:


> 21) Part G- Education
> Full name of course or description of research/Thesis and supervisor details.
> 
> What name of course can i put down for my primary school and my orientation stage ?
> What exactly is a supervisor ? Would that be someone like my teacher or more like the head of the school ? If it is like a teacher, do i have to put down all my teacher's details (i had a lot of teachers) ?


For primary school I put 'Primary Education' as the course, for middle school I put 'Middle School Education'. Supervisor is only needed if you wrote a thesis as part of a course, such as a Master's or PhD.



sina1308 said:


> 26) What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> i would put down: To stay together with my partner. Would that be okay ?


Yes, if it's the truth! 



sina1308 said:


> 29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ?
> 
> I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ?


Answer 'No'.



sina1308 said:


> 36) Have you been to Australia before? Reason for journey ?
> - Would it be okay to write down : To work and travel in Australia as a reason for my working holiday visa ? or is that too simple ?
> Also i used to have a bridging visa when I applied for a new visa before my second working holiday visa expired. what can i put down for the departure date for my second working holiday visa ? I didn't leave when it expired, i stayed a bit longer (because I had the bridging visa) and then left before this one expired. Do I just write down the date I left before the bridging visa expired?


I think 'working holiday' is a perfectly acceptable response. 
In question 36, I would lump the first WHV and BV together in the first field so that they know that they were contiguous culminating in the one departure date. BTW, this question is organized by your trips to or stays in Oz, rather than the visas granted, so I for example have a few stays on one visa, listed as separate trips in question 36.



sina1308 said:


> 48) Do you have any personal contacts in Australia ?
> Personal contacts include visa sponsors, any relatives, friends, family members and acquaintances in Australia.
> Is this to say i have to write down all my friends in Australia ? there are a lot so it seems a bit weird to me. or is it more like only friends that i would for example put down as an emergency number or something similar ?


I put down my partner as well as one person who could attest to my character via a phone call or email from immigration. I asked her beforehand if this was OK. My partner was contacted but my friend never was.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks you so much for your help starlight and GadoGadoGal ! I appreciate that a lot  
Has anyone else got something to add ? Can someone help me with number 18) ? (if I have to include my travels and/or farm stays in my address history )


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Sina1308,
I thought starlight answered it fine, but I'll expand upon his/her answer here. For address history, they are looking for where you were legally considered a resident, i.e. you received bills, etc. So, if you were traveling internationally for vacation only, then they don't want your addresses for those vacation spots; your whereabouts during those short stints should be included in question 19. However, if you were traveling longer term, such as on a working holiday visa for 12 months or were studying abroad, then you should include your foreign address in question 18.
Cheers!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi Sina1308,
> So, if you were traveling internationally for vacation only, then they don't want your addresses for those vacation spots. However, if you were traveling longer term, such as on a working holiday visa for 12 months or were studying abroad, then you should include your foreign address in question 18.
> Cheers!


Thanks GadoGadoGal  
That clarified it for me. 
I won't include my short travels/holidays but what can i do with stays during my working holiday visa ? I stayed on farms first (guess i should include them) then i had an address at my work place but afterwards i went traveling through Australia for 3 months. Do i just leave this travel part out and explain the gap in the 'additional information' part at the end ? I could write that i have been traveling and never spend more than one week at the same place. Therefore, i can't provide proper addresses. What that be okay ?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

I traveled for a couple of months in the middle of my student visa (Australian summer doesn't match up with North American summer) but returned to the same address afterward, so I didn't include that period of travel as travel. It all went under living in Australia on Student visa. I suppose that you could indicate the three month gap under the travel question if you never returned to the area where you worked, however in the travel question they only ask you for the country, so...I'd be more inclined to just include that vacation time with the last address you had while working, especially if the vacation travel was at the end of your WHV visa. 

Another thought: Were you supposed to/did you report your address to immigration during the WHV? If so, then I'd stick with whatever you reported to them.

All in all, if you account for all the periods somewhere within the form, you shouldn't have to worry too much about it. If you let them know you were *in* Australia, then that should be sufficient.

All the best!


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't really get one thing about this form 80. Do we have to provide it even for the online application process? Do I have to print it, fill it in and upload it on my application?


----------



## fate1217 (Sep 9, 2014)

29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ?

I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ?

--------------------------------------------------------------
I called the Immigration help line to ask this question on 24 Dec 2014 , the lady told me to choose 'yes'(820). Hope she gave me correct information.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

fate1217 said:


> 29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ?
> 
> I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ?
> 
> ...


The question that you must answer if you answer 'Yes' to question 29 is "30 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from Australia?
No
Yes	Give details Day
Month	Year
Departure date Flight number or vessel details (if known)
City of departure 
Give details of countries you will visit after your departure from Australia
(write 'N/A' if not applicable)"

This alone tells me that your answer would be 'No' since you are applying for a visa which allows you to stay in Australia (820/801). The Form 80 is used for many different kinds of visas, such as visitor visas, so temporary needs to be considered in the context of all possible visa types, not just your visa.

Several people on this forum have submitted form 80 with 'no' as the answer to question 29. So it seems it will be fine that way, or as you were told, fate1217.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

virginiap said:


> I don't really get one thing about this form 80. Do we have to provide it even for the online application process? Do I have to print it, fill it in and upload it on my application?


Only a couple of people on this forum from low risk countries have not been asked to complete form 80. Everyone else has done so with the initial application (yes, uploading a scan of the signed and scanned form) or after their CO requested it. See this thread for practically every possible question about form 80  : http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/17957-form-80-discussion.html


----------



## fate1217 (Sep 9, 2014)

GadoGadoGal said:


> The question that you must answer if you answer 'Yes' to question 29 is "30 - Do you have any proposed or booked travel for your departure from Australia?
> No
> Yes	Give details Day
> Month	Year
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## virginiap (Nov 21, 2014)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Only a couple of people on this forum from low risk countries have not been asked to complete form 80. Everyone else has done so with the initial application (yes, uploading a scan of the signed and scanned form) or after their CO requested it. See this thread for practically every possible question about form 80  : http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/17957-form-80-discussion.html


Thank you, I'll check it out!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Im just doing the Form 80 and a few more questions came up.It would be great if someone could help me please:

- some questions would ask me for my Nationality. Do i write that down as Germany or German ? Same with Australia or Australian ? 

15) This question is about any Identity documents you might have. It asking for the Identification Number shown. I will have to mention my proof of age card but can't find this identification number. does anyone know which one it is ? 
-Also is an identification number the same as the card number ? 
- Would i need to mention my german drivers licence or my international drivers licence here ? 

20) Part F Employment: 
- they are asking for Occupation AND Duties. but isn't that sometimes the same ? For example i can put down bartender for occupation. But i can also put down bartender for my duty. Do i have to double name it or is once enough ?
- when mentioning unemployment in which column do i put it ? in the one about occupation and duties ? 
- also what does it mean if they say 'provide details of how you occupied your time'? is that to say what did I do with all my free time cause i couldn't work ? like hobbies?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

fate1217 said:


> 29) Are you applying for a temporary visa ?
> 
> I am applying for the onshore partner visa (subclass 820 and 801). One of them (the 820) is temporary, whereas the other one (801) is a permanent visa. Do i answer yes or no to this question ?
> 
> ...


She gave you incorrect information. Unfortunately, that's not unusual. The correct answer is "no." It shouldn't harm your application either way, though. I'm sure many people make that mistake, thinking the 820/801 application is temporary since the 820 is temporary.


----------



## fate1217 (Sep 9, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> She gave you incorrect information. Unfortunately, that's not unusual. The correct answer is "no." It shouldn't harm your application either way, though. I'm sure many people make that mistake, thinking the 820/801 application is temporary since the 820 is temporary.


Thank you !!! 
Hopefully it'd be alright.
There is still a long way to go....(I lodged on 24 Dec 2014)


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

hello guys,

Can we fill it in PDF form on the computer? Or handwriting? It just so easy to fill it in PDF form, print out las page, put the signature, scan and add it PDF!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Rimmel said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Can we fill it in PDF form on the computer? Or handwriting? It just so easy to fill it in PDF form, print out las page, put the signature, scan and add it PDF!


I filled it out electronically and signed the last page.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rimmel said:


> Can we fill it in PDF form on the computer? Or handwriting? It just so easy to fill it in PDF form, print out las page, put the signature, scan and add it PDF!


I completed mine on the computer, cause it was so much easier and then as you said, printed the last page, signed it and scaned it back in. 
No one has ever complained, so I guess that's totally fine to do


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I would imagine they prefer things done via typed vs handwritten. Makes it easier to read through quickly and no issues with questionable answers because they don't know what you wrote (e.g., if you put a 1, lower case l, or capital I). 

We had everything typed, printed and signed, and asked the same of those who did our F888s too.


----------

